# wicking



## PJ (Sep 7, 2006)

My husband and I are new beekeepers this year and we are trying to make pure candles with our wax.
We have cleaned it and it is ready to go.
The only problem we are having is the wick (zinc core) is burning fast and the candle is pooling in the center so the rest of the wick is put out in that pool.
Any suggestions will help thank you


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Your wick is probably too small.
Sheri


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Is there a reason you are using a zinc wick?
I also use zinc for my votives, but only use 100% cotton wicking for all other candles.
Yes, depending on the diameter of the candle, the wick size changes.

Kurt


----------



## PJ (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you for responding.
I bought the right size but I found out the cotton wicking is best for pure beeswax.
So I am going to try the new ones I ordered today.
Again thank you,
Patti


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Kurt, what size wick for votives? I've tried making a few with a package from Michaels Crafts. The kit contained six 1 3/4 inch diameter metal molds and six small zinc core wicks. The candles burned fairly well for only a few minutes before the flame became just a tiny flicker. Eventually it just went out in the pool of wax. So, I went to an extra large zinc core wick. Those burned a bit longer, but still ended up with the flame getting smaller and burning down into the sides of the candle.


----------

